# Danger of heat!



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everyone I just thought I would post this as it is very relevant with the hot weather at the moment. We are all aware of leaving dogs in cars on hot/ Sunny days but having just picked up one of my dogs from a clients house I think everyone needs to be aware of conservatories too!
The dog is crated in the conservatory which up until now has been fine but on collection this morning the conservatory is already roasting hot, luckily the dog was nothing more than a little hot and thirsty but it could have been very dangerous had she been left for a period of time. Obviously it wasn't that warm this morning when the owner left for work and it never occurred to them about the heat. I have advised them to move the crate to the kitchen on warm days when the dog needs to be left, which they are going to do. They were horrified when I told them and said they never thought about it. Which is a very easy thing to do. So please if you use your conservatory to leave your dog in at all, please do not leave them hot days, they can die


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Karen. Excellent advice. It probably wouldn't be something I'd think about. My friend's dog has her pet bed in the conservatory - I will voice concern!

On a lighter note - what hot weather?? Cornwall has been covered in cloud for the last 2 days


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

S.Claire said:


> Thanks for sharing Karen. Excellent advice. It probably wouldn't be something I'd think about. My friend's dog has her pet bed in the conservatory - I will voice concern!
> 
> On a lighter note - what hot weather?? Cornwall has been covered in cloud for the last 2 days



Oh Susie you must have some sun in Cornwall!! It is really hot here today  I hope Nacho had a good birthday too!
Yes voice concern to your friend it's such a easy mistake to make.


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Boiling here - lovely - dogs in shade, curtains closed, fan on, back door open, bowl of water in shade - lucky dogs.

When we were in Cornwall last year and the weather was bad, locals kept saying 'when are you leaving' and when we replied 'that's a shame it's supposed to be nice the next day' - I think it was a joke - so it's their fault Susie 

On a serious note, it's dehydration that is so bad for them, so make sure they have loads of water about (we have at least two bowls on the go - one in the kitchen and one in the bedroom minimum)

thanks for posting Karen

Ian


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Haha - good old locals!

No sun to speak of here although it is mild. Still wearing jeans and jumper though - very jealous!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Sunny in Plymouth today & yesterday - poor Cornwall. 

I agree conservatories do get hot - ours gets roasting in the summer. Ours is a dog free zone as its where I do my jewellery making. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't have a conservatory, but do have a large expanse of windows in the front room, south facing. So I know how hot it can get. I've always made sure that Millie has access to the front of the house which is north facing a much, much cooler. There is has the hallway, kitchen and upstairs landing.

I guess I'm going to have to test the shop theory some more now. Sometimes I fly into one of the petrol/supermarkets to grab milk or other bits and I leave Millie in the car. But obviously that wouldn't do now that it is warmer. Think I will take Millie with me


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

keep in mind that its not just dogs and conservatories either- i've known sad endings for guinea pigs/rabbits/ hamsters etc who happen to be housed in there. 

If you think you dog is struggling with the heat, cold wet towels over the body (replenish frequently) or a hosepipe soaking should help. If you are unable to cool your dog down, cold wet towels on the way to the vets will help. When cooling a very hot dog, avoid soaking the head.

This is the time of year my girls love their ice cube bobbing in the paddling pool


----------



## mum2bobs (Jun 23, 2010)

Conservatories in the Summer months can quickly become red hot ovens - it is amazing just how high the temperatures can climb in them.

This is a timely warning and one we should spread the word about as much as we can - I am sure there are lots of people who wont be aware just what a danger they could be for their dogs.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't know if I believe in fate but whilst I was reading this thread the phone rang and when I went down to answer it I heard layla in the kitchen panting heavily

She was really warm and lethargic

I've just cooled her down with cold towels and given her salt water, and also the jif lemon in her mouth 

Apparently my OH had let the dogs out in the back garden for nearly an hour at around 3pm( the hottest time of the day )he's going to be getting a right earful when he gets home later 

I don't want to think about what might of happened if I hadn't of gone downstairs to get the phone, she been fine all day, eating drinking / playing i put her out for a wee before bed around 9.30 and all was fine

I can't thank you guys enough for this thread(especially the bulldog part)as layla is my bulldog and I wouldn't of thought to have put lemon juice in her mouth to break up the phlegm 

Thanks again x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Ah poor Layla, I hope she is ok! Good thing you had to go downstairs. The bull breeds do suffer terribly in the heat. I have a Staffordshire bull terrier that I walk and she does not cope well, so yesterday's walk was a short stroll around the woods and a quick dip in the stream and home. That was plenty for her. I worry when I see people walking there bully's in this hot weather they are renound for overheating easily.
Fantastic that you had read Julie's post about how to deal with her, well done for acting so quickly


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

emmelg said:


> I don't know if I believe in fate but whilst I was reading this thread the phone rang and when I went down to answer it I heard layla in the kitchen panting heavily
> 
> She was really warm and lethargic
> 
> ...


Thank goodness Layla is alright and well done for acting so fast.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

So glad Layla is ok now. How very timely  

This is a tenuous connection, but the lady who posted it on my FaceBook page has just had a litter of beautiful white & brown cocker spaniels puppies. (well obviously her cocker spaniel dog not here ). I sent her a message asking, not to be offended but would she every consider breeding her with a poodle and I explained why.

Well so far, she hasn't replied to me, do you I should take the hint


----------

